# The Beautiful State of Utah



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

I had some business that literally took me across the state today. I went from Ogden to Moab, a good trip in good weather today. Then I made the drive west on I-70 across the San Rafael Swell, a trip I haven't made in many years. I ended the day in St. George.

I just have to say, I am lucky to live in such a varied and beautiful state. What an amazing place with incredible scenery and abundant wonder!


----------

